# Casper, Gilbert, Humphrey & Melvin - neutered male mice (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 4
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born Jan 14
Name(s): Casper, Gilbert, Humphrey & Melvin
Colours: White, Grey, Brown & White, Grey & white

Neutered: Yes

Reason for rehoming: Handed in with parents as owner no longer wanted them.
Temperament: Active and playful, but still quite nervous of sudden movements. Easier to handle once out their cage.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): Yes, into pairs.
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)
Other: These boys have been neutered for a few months now so can join other mice. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

Casper


Gilbert


Humphrey


Melvin


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Melvin and humpfrey :001_wub:


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Melvin and Casper are reserved 

Humphrey and Gilbert are still available for adoption.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

These boys have now found a lovely new home


----------

